# Wasserverlust durch Bachlauf



## NONNNNN (3. Juni 2016)

Hallo Zusammen

In unserem neu gemieteten Haus haben wir einen Gartenteich / Biotop, welches leider komplett vernachlässigt wurde vom Vormieter. Nachdem nun der Garten erstmal saniert wurde und das Biotop gereinigt und alles tote, vergammelte und unpassende entfernt wurde, stehen nun weitere Arbeiten an bei denen ich Hilfe von Leuten gebrauchen kann, die Ahnung haben  Und da es hier wohl gute Leute gibt und einem gern geholfen wird, hab ich mir hier mal angemeldet. Ich bin ein absoluter Teich-Anfänger, also entschuldigt bitte die ein oder andere "doofe" Frage.

Wie schon oben gesagt wurde unser Garten total saniert, der Teich jedoch nur teilweise. Was nun noch fehlt, ist die Wiederinbetriebnahme vom Bachlauf, der hier als Filter dient. Dazu haben wir eine  Umälzpumpe im Teich, die das Wasser in den Bachlauf pumpt. Von da aus gehts dann wieder in den Teich.

Leider habe ich starken Wasserverlust, sobald ich die Pumpe einschalte. Es sind bei 24h Dauerbetrieb ca. 10cm (Wasserspiegel), die ich verliere. Man muss dzau sagen, dass wir in einer sehr windigen Region leben. Dennoch glaube ich, dass 10cm viel zu viel ist und ich wollte daher fragen, ob das evtl. durch die Pflanzen entzogen wird, die überall noch um den Bachlauf herum und hinein wachsen? Habe mal gehört, dass die extrem viel Wasser ziehen können, wenn die mit der Umgebung ausserhalb der Teichfolie verwachsen sind.

Hier ist ein Bild, das den Bachlauf darstellen soll. Leider ist da noch Holz zu sehen, das ist mittlerweile jedoch nicht mehr da  Die Pumpe samst Schlauch ist Orange. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Das Wasser wird also vom Teich in einen kleineren Auffangteich gepumpt (Da wo die Schaltafel ist). Da läuft es dann den Bachlauf hinunter bis zu dem grossen Stein und da gehts dann wieder zurück in den Teich. 
Aktuell sind noch keine neuen Pflanzen im Bachlauf, da ich den erstmal Fertig machen will ohne diesen grossen Wasserverlust, danach werd ich mich um die Bepflanzung kümmern. Aktuell könnte ich den Bachlauf auch noch umbauen, wenn da also Feedback kommt, nur zu 

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Rückmeldungen.

Liebe Grüsse
Marco


----------



## troll20 (3. Juni 2016)

Moin Moin , 
Und herzlich willkommen. 
Möglich ist alles aber zu sehen ist auf deinem Bild eher nichts ......


----------



## NONNNNN (3. Juni 2016)

Hallo René
Ja auf dem Bild sieht man nicht besonders viel, es zeigt nur den Weg vom Wasser. Ich schiesse am Mittag noch neue Bilder, wo man auch etwas vom Grünen sieht.
Aber mehr wie Steine und Pflanzen wirst du auf dem Bild nicht sehen können  Was brauchst du denn für eine Beurteilung?

Liebe Grüsse
Marco


----------



## lotta (3. Juni 2016)

Hallo Marco
Dein Bild ist hier leider überhaupt nicht sichtbar...
Du musst es anders ins Forum einstellen, damit wir es öffnen und sehen können
Bine


----------



## jule (3. Juni 2016)

Hallo und willkommen, 

auch ich sehe bei deinem Link gar kein Bild. 

Ich habe bei meinem Teich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass __ Efeu sehr stark zieht. Es kommt also sicher drauf an was an Üpflanzen und wieviele dort stehen, aber da du keine Größe angegeben hast, sind 10 cm, auf die Wassermenge bezogen ja auch sehr relativ... Den Wasserverlust hast du aber nur, wenn der Bachlauf (die Pumpe) in Betrieb ist? Steht das Wasser im Bachlauf oder fließt sehr langsam? 

Warten wir mal auf ein Bild und mehr Infos - vielleicht wirds dann was mit der Hilfe


----------



## NONNNNN (3. Juni 2016)

Hm komisch, Ihr könnt das Bild nicht aufmachen? Dann lad ich es mal direkt hier hoch 
Das Wasser steht nur dort, wo es reingepumpt wird und fliesst dann sobald ein gewisser Pegel erreicht ist, ab. Ein kleiner Wasserteil sickert schon durch die Steine zurück in den Teich, der grösste Teil fliesst jedoch weiter zu den Pflanzen beim grossen Stein vorne und geht da dann zurück in den Teich.

Sorry dass ihr das Bild nicht sehen konntet. Hier ist es nochmals.

 

Die Grösse des Teichs ist etwa 4.8m x 3m bei einer Tiefe von 1.5m.

Liebe Grüsse
Marco


----------



## Olli.P (3. Juni 2016)

Hallo Marco,

herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten 



NONNNNN schrieb:


> Leider habe ich starken Wasserverlust, sobald ich die Pumpe einschalte.
> 
> Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Rückmeldungen.
> 
> ...



Geht der Wasserverlust weiter wenn die Pumpe länger als 24h läuft 

Wenn nicht wäre die Frage geklärt, das Wasser ist im Bachlauf........................


----------



## NONNNNN (3. Juni 2016)

Der Wasserverlust geht auch nach den 24h weiter. Hab schonmal testweise die Pumpe laufen gelassen, bis ich über 50% des Wassers vom Teich verloren hatte...


----------



## troll20 (3. Juni 2016)

Dann kann es also "nur" an ein undichten Leitung von Pumpe zum Wasserfall, an defekter Folie oder schlechter Kapilarsperre liegen, denn so hoch sollte die Verdunstung nicht sein.
Aber meine Glaskugel ist immer noch in Reparatur  
Darum Bilder, Bilder und Bilder. Von allem was wichtig sein könnte. 
Ich glaub ohne google Konto kann meine deine Bilder bei Google nicht sehen


----------



## Christine (3. Juni 2016)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen!

Fotos wären schon gut.

Aber soviel kann ich Dir schon vorweg sagen: Wenn Du den Bachlauf einschaltest, sinkt der Teichpegel erst einmal automatisch um das Wasser, dass sich jetzt im Kreislauf Pumpe/Bach befindet. Also nach dem Einschalten auffüllen und dann beobachten. 

Zweitens: Pflanzen, die ausserhalb des Teichs leben und die Füsse in den Teich stecken, saufen Dir den Teich leer. Insbesondere, wenn es sich um welche handelt, die mit ihrer ganzen Sippe verbunden sind. Dazu gehören natürlich der schon erwähnte __ Efeu aber auch mancher __ Bodendecker, wie z.B. die __ Goldnessel, also Pflanzen, die sich durch Ausläufer vermehren. Aber es reicht schon, wenn der Rasen über den Rand gewachsen ist oder der Folienrand einfach nur mit Erde bedeckt ist.


----------



## NONNNNN (3. Juni 2016)

So, ich konnte nun etwas mehr Fotos vom Teich und dem Bachlauf machen. Ich denke ich habe den Übeltäter auch gefunden, aber seht selbst:

Teich:
 

Auffangbecken für Bachlauf (Steine fehlen, da ich auf Lecksuche war):
   

Dann gehts weiter durch den Bach (Steine sind aktuell nicht korrekt platziert, da ich noch nach Lecks gesucht hatte):
 

Ende vom Bachlauf, da gibts wieder einen etwas grösseren Bereich, bevor das Wasser rechts wieder in den Teich fliesst:
   

Andere Ansichten:
        

Ich denke die Pflanzen am Ende vom Bachlauf ziehen mir das Wasser raus. Ich hab auch __ Efeu und anderes Zeug da drin, das auch über die Folie hinweg mit der Umgebung verbunden ist.
Soll ich das zeug rausreissen oder kann ich da irgendwie ne Barriere machen?



Liebe Grüsse
Marco


----------



## Christine (3. Juni 2016)

Wenn das Zeug mit der "Aussenwelt" verbunden ist, muss es raus. Und dann eine saubere Kapillarsperre.


----------



## lotta (3. Juni 2016)

Hi Marco
Ich denke, dass die Folie Deines Bachlaufs zu flach verlegt ist und eben überhaupt keine Kapillarsperre besitzt.
Der Bachlauf scheint mir viel zu flach an die Umgebung angepasst zu sein
und ich glaube, dass das Wasser einfach über die Folie hinaus schießt.
Die Pflanzen allein, werden kaum dermaßen viel Wasser "schlucken".
Ist aber nur meine Vermutung.
Ich würde versuchen die Ränder des Baches (die Folienränder) zu suchen und mit Hilfe von Steinen, Hölzern etc. erst mal hoch zu stellen.
Danach einen Pumpen - Probelauf zu machen und nach 24 Stunden zu vergleichen, 
ob noch immer so viel Wasser verloren geht.

Viel Glück
und Danke für die neuen Bilder.
Bine


----------



## ina1912 (4. Juni 2016)

Hallo und auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier!

Das warst Du ja schon fleißig,  ich nehme an, das Aufräumen war schon ganz schön viel Arbeit!

Was die Mädels vor mir sagten, ist auch mein Eindruck. Es ist zwar nicht ausgeschlossen,  dass es noch außerdem irgendwo ein Leck in Folie oder Schlauch gibt, aber der Hauptteil des Wassers wird Dir durch die Umgebung aus dem Teich gezogen. Auf den Bildern ist erkennbar, dass es quasi nirgends eine Sperre zwischen drinnen und draußen gibt. Überall dort, wo die Folie mal irgendwie  Erde obendrauf bekommen hat, zieht das Erdreich von außen das Wasser aus dem Teich. Umso heimtückischer ist das, weil man das unter der Kiesabdeckung gar nicht sieht, dass die Erde feucht ist. Da reicht auch schon das bisschen was sich von selbst angeweht und im Kies abgelagert hat. Das geht sogar ohne Wurzeln, wie ich selber vor Jahren gelernt hab. Überwachsende Pflanzen tun natürlich ihr Übriges. Prüfe doch mal - wenn es jetzt nicht gerade erst geregnet hat bei Euch - ob das Erdreich rundherum irgendwo feucht ist. Mir sieht es so aus, dass der Bereich an der Straße feucht ist, auch auf der anderen Seite des Zauns...
Ich denke aber, dass Du dieses Problems relativ einfach Herr werden kannst. Das geht, ich musste das seinerzeit auch mal machen, weil unser Teich ohne Kapillarsperre angelegt worden war, der ist grösser und ich war an einem Wochenende durch. Rundherum Folienrand freilegen, Wurzeln entfernen, Rand hochstellen und mit Steinen stützen, dann wieder etwas mit Steinen oder Totholzwurzeln kaschieren. Sehr gut macht sich auch das Holz, das im Frühjahr beim Obstbäume fällen übrig blieb, das kann man sogar bis ins Wasser hineinlegen, ohne dass es die Wasserqualität beeinträchtigt, und ist ein beliebter Versteck- und Sonnenbadeplatz für Amphibien und Reptilien.
Wir freuen und über weitere Bilder Deines Projekts!

Lg ina


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Juni 2016)

Ich würde auch den Bachlauf bzw den Rand der Folie komplett frei legen. So das Du Folie und Rand überall sehen kannst. Dann die Pumpe an und schauen wo es Überläuft oder fast Überläuft. Daran denken das durch die Kapilarität von feinem Boden auch Wasser ziemlich hoch weit steigen kann. 
Bestimmt hast du dann die Stelle/n Gefunden wo das Wasser ab haut. Pumpe etwas laufen lassen ohne die Ränder wieder zu verdecken und prüfen ob immer noch Wasser verschwindet und dein Problem wo anders liegt.


----------



## NONNNNN (7. Juni 2016)

Hallo Zusammen

Vielen Dank für eure Rückmeldungen. 

Zur Abgrenzung: Der Teich hat eine Kapillarsperre unter den Steinen, die man auf den Fotos nicht sieht, da man sie allgemein nicht sehen sollte  Nur beim Bachlauf ist die so nicht vorhanden (auf der Rückseite, wo auch der Zaun ist und man dieses Gestrüpp sieht). Da habe ich nun die Folienränder hochgezogen und erstmal provisorisch mit Steinen hochgedrückt bzw. unterlegt. Zudem hab ich das ganze Grünzeug rausgerissen, das von Aussen über die Folie gewachsen war. Ergebnis: ca 1-2cm Wasserverlust nach 48h und Dauerpumpenbetrieb  Es ist also eine deutliche Verbesserung zu vorher 

Ich denke 1-2cm in 2 Tagen wird durch die normale Verdunstung zustande kommen oder? Ansonsten bin ich offen für weitere Vorschläge, wie ich den Wasserverlust reduzieren kann. Vielleicht die Pumpe nicht permanent laufen lassen?

Neue Fotos kommen im Verlauf vom Tag.

Liebe Grüsse
Marco


----------



## ina1912 (7. Juni 2016)

Morgen,

Die Kapillarsperre sieht man wirklich nicht auf den Fotos. Man soll sie zwar auch eigentlich nicht sehen.  Aber wenn man sie nicht sieht, kann man nicht kontrollieren,  ob sie noch intakt ist. Meine soll man auch nicht sehen, aber ich habe es so eingerichtet, dass sie bei genauem Hinsehen sichtbar ist, um sie zu kontrollieren. Sie nützt nämlich nichts mehr, wenn sie überwachsen oder verschüttet wird.
 Habe mir Deine Fotos noch mal genau angeschaut. Mag sein, dass die Sperre unter den Steinen vorhanden ist und verhindert, dass Wasser in das Umgebungserdreich gezogen wird.  Da sie aber von oben mit Steinen abgedeckt wurde, funktioniert das nur solange, wie nur sauberer Kies aufgeschüttet wurde. Bei Deinem Kies ist über Jahre Sand und Erde dazwischen geraten. Da findet dann auch eine Kapillarwirkung oberhalb der Folie  statt. Das ist auf den Fotos auch gut zu erkennen. Ist diese Erde furztrocken, ist alles gut. Ich glaube es aber nicht. Wenn es etwas feucht ist, dann hast Du eine schöne große Verdunstungsfläche dort. Nicht schlimm, erklärt aber einen Teil des Waswerverlusts. Den Hauptverursacher  hast Du ja entdeckt am Bachlauf, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Dann ist das gröbste Übel erstmal beseitigt, gute Ausgangsvoraussetzung!
Wobei 1-2cm Wasserverlust in 48 Stunden schon ein sehr guter Wert ist, wenn es sonnig/windig/trocken war. Bei kühlem/feuchtem Wetter sollte es eher weniger sein. Viel Spaß beim Weiterbasteln!

Lg ina


----------



## NONNNNN (7. Juni 2016)

Hallo 

Hier noch die versprochenen Bilder.


Die Steine auf dem Teich sind 4 Wochen alt, bei der Gartensanierung wurde das ganze Biotop abgepumpt und alles rausgerissen auf der Vorderseite. Einzig der Bachlauf wurde nicht gemacht (wieso auch immer lol).

Hier ein Bild der Kapillarsperre, da sind dann nochmal 20-30cm Steine auf der Folie und dann erst kommt das Wasser irgendwann. Die Erde da kommt von Amseisen, wir haben eine richtige Ameisenplage. Denen gefällts wohl unter der Teichfolie...
    

Gesäuberter Bachlauf inkl. kleiner Bachlaufteich:
      

Teich an sich: 
  


Liebe Grüsse
Marco


----------



## Christine (8. Juni 2016)

Hallo Marco,
auf dem zweiten Foto - ist das ein Eisennagel, mit dem jemand die Folie festgenagelt hat ?


----------



## NONNNNN (9. Juni 2016)

Haha ja, der ist mir auch erstmals beim Fotografieren aufgefallen, aber der geht nicht durch die Folie, die Folie startet erst etwas unterhalb vom Nagel  Wer auch immer das verbrochen hat, ich finde der Teich sieht deutlich besser aus wie am Anfang, wo wir den übernommen haben.


----------



## dizzzi (11. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
Ich wollte mal nach euren Verdunstung-Erfahrungen fragen.
Ich habe aktuell 2-3mm am Tag. 
Wie sieht es bei euch aus?
LG
Udo


----------



## troll20 (11. Juni 2016)

Je nach Wind bis zu 1 cm


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Juni 2016)

Sieht bei mir genauso aus!


----------



## dizzzi (11. Juni 2016)

Na dann dürfte ich mit meinem Loch oder Beinaheloch doch noch Glück gehabt zu haben. Jetzt 2 Tage gemessen und immer nur 2-3 mm weg.

Ich denke dann habe ich mal kein Loch.

LG
 Udo


----------

